# Vizsla Song



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I found today a great Vizsla song and PowerPoint on Youtube and want to share this with everyone who may not yet heard it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ijmuR7HBHPk


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ksana

Perfect

warmed me so"

Thank you for posting such a great value


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love this song... have listened to it 100 times, still brings a tear.... My favorite, favorite pic is the horse hunters with their orange vests, and the V in the fore ground ... I would love to have that photo on my wall!!!


----------

